# Christmas of '75.



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I was 11 years old when I got this for Christmas. I absolutely could not breathe when I got this. My family wore everything very thin, I am sure that my Grandma and Grandpa had to go in with them to purchase it for me.

Up until this gift I would go through a 'five&dime' wooden slingshot every birthday since I was about 3 years old. I remember at the time those slingshots always came with a plastic red bullseye inserted into the area right under the fork. It wasn't for aiming, it just looked cool!

Anyway, I am fairly sure this was made by the 'wrist rocket' company as you can see a very faded 'pocket rocket' on the leather wrist brace. I would also like to know if anyone knows how I would describe this 'plastic' handle....or this design?

So the morning that I opened this gift I jumped up and out the door and starting picking up whatever I could find laying on the ground behind the porch and starting taking shots at a birdhouse hanging in the tree. I took a shot and looked down for more ammo and found this nearly perfectly round black plastic pellet and shot that thing out into the trees as well. Upon getting ready for the next shot this slingshot fell apart in my hands. I was stunned, despondent and nearly unconsolable as I suddenly realized that the piece I had just shot out into the woods had fallen off of my slingshot!! Indeed that little black plastic button had slid off of the back while I had been shooting.

As you can tell in the photo I found that little piece after looking around for about an hour through tears and fear that my Dad would have my ass for my being a dumbass. Since then I have lived many places and through many lives, but I never lost this slingshot or any part of it again!

I would appreciate any knowledge from the forum as to the origin or history of this item. And hey----does it even qualify as a Vintage Slingshot?

Thanks---MM


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Awesome story.

The famous Pocket-Rocket is the forefather of all wristbraced folding slingshots. The wristbrace is made of leather and the handle is some marbilized plastic, screwed to the frame which runs completely through the handle and holds the wristbrace in place. The bands are attached with the "chinese handcuff" method, while the leather pouch is attached by the "loop through itself-"way, just like it is the case with 95% of all modern slingshots. This classic has inspired almost every recent manufacturer!

from: http://www.melchiormenzel.de


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Talk about "lessons learned" and "life's moments"! Thanks for the story.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Awesome story.
> 
> The famous Pocket-Rocket is the forefather of all wristbraced folding slingshots. The wristbrace is made of leather and the handle is some marbilized plastic, screwed to the frame which runs completely through the handle and holds the wristbrace in place. The bands are attached with the "chinese handcuff" method, while the leather pouch is attached by the "loop through itself-"way, just like it is the case with 95% of all modern slingshots. This classic has inspired almost every recent manufacturer!
> 
> from: http://www.melchiormenzel.de


Excellent, thank you for that. And now a question, within a question at your leisure. I have seen other folding wrist rockets that have had modified/replaced handles. This slingshot handled is riveted and not screwed, was that a failure point with this design? I guess I need to know if I should hang it up or keep it fresh or old times sake? MM


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yikes! Thanks for the LINK! This little chunk of wood was my 'whole day' from about 1969-'75. My first 'no hassle' ammo were grapes from the front of the house. I used them to hit my little sister, and to knock figs out of the fig tree. I also hit my first crow on the fence with this slingshot, my first already dead rattlesnake that my dead let me think I nailed, and my first seriously hard spanking for bouncing a round (rusted nut to bolt) off of the ground unto the side of the neighbor girls head. Ohyea---- ! Pyracantha Berries!!------natures perfect ammo for live target practice on the birdies! MM


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

What a great story. I would say the Pocket Rocket is definitely a vintage frame and also a classic. Later taken over by Roberts Rocket.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flatband or Mr Bird would be more likely to give you a solid run down.

But generally you find these old slings are well made and shoot well (sometimes even better than new ones). I'd keep on shooting it, but apply new logic / technology to it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12251-vintage-sling-shot-question/


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Mo, whether you shoot it or not, I'd advise you to keep that classic. It must have a hold on you, judging from your fine story!

I pick up slingshots of this type whenever I find them at garage sales and thrift stores. I band them up with office rubber bands and give them to anyone who shows an interest. I have a rusty one that is missing a handle in my "someday" box in the garage, waiting for the right piece of wood and a little serendipity. Ain't this a fine hobby!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Mo! You got a good one there Bud! The Pocket Rocket was a fine slingshot. The magnum tubes that you could order were some of the strongest I ever shot. Very big pouch very similar to the Barnett slingshots. Great story-thanks for posting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i have the same thing but chrome. i need to get it back out and shoot it. oh, and i got mine many, many moons ago, back in the late 70s


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

shot the two i have today and was pleased. they hit the backstop with a sound of authority. i hit the target too.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome! I still remember shooting a yellow plastic slingshot that had storage for ammo in the handle. My Grandfather had a cabin that had an old truck back in the woods and we would shoot at it. We were quite young and I remember having a blast with it. I only wish I still had it laying around...but I can still hit a truck at 30 feet.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

devils son in law said:


> Awesome! I still remember shooting a yellow plastic slingshot that had storage for ammo in the handle. My Grandfather had a cabin that had an old truck back in the woods and we would shoot at it. We were quite young and I remember having a blast with it. I only wish I still had it laying around...but I can still hit a truck at 30 feet.


Hi Devil,

that yellow plastic slingshot you're talking about is a classic. It's the Victor 20 made by the famous Victor Trap Company back in the 50's. They made two-the 20 and the smaller one the 10. They pop up on E-bay once and awhile. Do a search for "Vintage Slingshots" from time to time. Keep an eye open. You'll get one eventually.


----------

